# Ft Walton / Okaloosa Island area giging



## Gig-noobie (Oct 17, 2008)

Today's the day!! 1st crack at gigging ever. Does anyone know a good spot between Ft walton Beach and Destin Florida that might be good for someone without a boat?

Also any technique's / tips would be appreciated. I want to post pictures like some of these pro's here.

Thanks


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

It won't be too much longer until you can just wade in the Gulf at night and get yourself a few doormats!


----------



## Gig-noobie (Oct 17, 2008)

Someone suggested parking at the base of the destin bridge and just walking up toward the jetty. Someone else said the bay or the Sound. Catch you spot them pretty much anywhere or is there specific places they tend to be. 

Also, does it matter if it's day or night?


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

That is a good idea of walking toward the jetty or even the beach. You have to do it at night.


----------

